# TAM slow turning pages in 2016



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

I have used Internet Explorer and Firefox and I have the same problem with TAM. It seems like I have to wait a long time for the pages to turn and that was not the case in the years past. 

Sometimes the Internet Explorer quits working and has to close; this happens often when I am going through pages quickly.* Is it on my end or is it at TAM?*


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Do you see any hang messages on the site "waiting for...." in the lower left corner?

Kyle


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Install and run CC Cleaner from Piriform, analyze and remove unneeded temporary files and cashe files. Install and run Adblock Plus for Firefox and use Firefox on this site. Check to see what programs are starting with your computer and disable the ones you don't need. Run a scan and defrag if you are not using an SSD drive.

Watch those pages fly.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

Let us know if Mclane's suggestions has helped with the slowness on the site. 

Richard.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been having the same issues with both browsers as well. Pages scroll slowly, are jerky, and get hung up...when I type, there is a delay, which is REALLY annoying. Its been making coming here very very frustrating.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

You make it sound like it's the forum website to blame. 

It's not.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

This is the only site I have these issues on.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

3Xnocharm said:


> This is the only site I have these issues on.


But most of us do not have those issues.

So why would some of us have them and not others?

I get that there might be something in the forum website that is causing issues.. advertising, scripts, bad code .. something.

But if most of us can get around this issue by doing things such as I have suggested earlier on this thread to eliminate the problems, why can't you? Unless you've got a really old and slow pc or something. Otherwise we're all on the same page. Pun intended.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I think a lot of us have the same problems with this site.
If we have to use a different browser in order to use this site, then someone is wrong with the site. Most people use IE or Chrome.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

CynthiaDe said:


> I think a lot of us have the same problems with this site.
> If we have to use a different browser in order to use this site, then someone is wrong with the site. Most people use IE or Chrome.


Ok let me rephrase. The site has issues for some people, there are definitely bugs but there are workarounds so you can navigate the site without any issues like the rest of us, should you choose to implement them.

If I was you I wouldn't wait around for the admins to fix it, I'd make the changes on my own computer, which will help in other ways as well.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

let us know what its hanging on, and what time it hangs, so we can isolate the issues better. let us know.

~Shane


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Yungster said:


> let us know what its hanging on, and what time it hangs, so we can isolate the issues better. let us know.
> 
> ~Shane


For me it was any page. The ads were taking forever to load. I finally got sick of it and got an ad blocker. My pages load quickly now without incident. I realize that ads are what keeps the site up, so I paid for the forums subscription to do my part in keeping it going.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey,

If you notice some ads that are slowing down the site, could you please grab a screenshot of the ad along with the full url to the ad and we'll check with the ad team whether or not this is something that they will be able to block from showing up on the site?

I know that the creative team is currently in the works of trying to figure out ways to optimize the speed of the site, but they are still testing these changes before they go around implementing them on the sites. 

~Sheena


----------

